# "bolt main" question



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

A guy at work asked me if the 05/06 GTO LS2 is a 4 bolt main. I told him I thought it was more then that and he said no such thing. Anybody know for sure? 6 bolt, 8 bolt, etc. I'm on my lunch break right now and gotta be back at work in 45 minutes and would love to have an answer for this guy. Thanks.

Dustin.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Dusty,
It's a 6 bolt main, 4 from the bottom (normal) and 2 from the side.

Larry


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, Dusty,
> It's a 6 bolt main, 4 from the bottom (normal) and 2 from the side.
> 
> Larry


:agree

Here is a picture, the bolts on the side are not installed;


----------

